# 6 month low of sleeping and doing very little



## MartieT (Jan 3, 2021)

Husband is in a mood of sleeping a lot. He thinks he doesn't have to work right now, and told me to go f-xx one of the guys at my work since they are so awesome sitting at a computer all day and *answering* the phones. This is out of his character unless he’s really messed up. He has had his meds changed twice and quite his job in March of 2019 he was in happy there and the pandemic gave him a way out. *I'm* worried about him.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

WHy did he quit his job?


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

It would appear that another change of medication is in order.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

You need to get him back to his doctor and report these symptoms.


----------



## MGRay (Aug 26, 2021)

MartieT said:


> Husband is in a mood of sleeping a lot. He thinks he doesn't have to work right now, and told me to go f-xx one of the guys at my work since they are so awesome sitting at a computer all day and *answering* the phones. This is out of his character unless he’s really messed up. He has had his meds changed twice and quite his job in March of 2019 he was in happy there and the pandemic gave him a way out. *I'm* worried about him.


Hey! I don’t usually reply on this forum but since I am a person who has had firs-handed experience with see moss, I figure I should share it with y’all


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Zombie cat has reviewed this thread and has determined that as the OP (Original Persian?) has only made one post seven months ago, that this thread must be closed to further replies. He assures me it is nothing purrsonal.


----------

